# Sonic creeper / chrome piker completed



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

These are my 3rd and fourth completed musky baits. The paint job is a little screwed up (still new and learning) but here are the finished product. It gets easier as I learn from each bait. I hope they catch some!

Muskyslayer


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Great fishy looking baits!! I like the creeper especially, keep em coming


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Where did get the hardware for the creeper?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking baits! Stamina Inc sells creeper wings like that but they might be smaller. They only sell one size.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thaks for the feedback guys.

Stamina is where I purchased the creeper wings, as far as I know, they have only one size. The creeper is 4.5 inches long and the chrome piker is 6.5 inches long.
Creepers are awsome baits for calm night fishing up here. They move slow, push a lot of water and make a heck of a racket!


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think Moores carries creeper blades also.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I am amazed that you can crank out baits of that caliber and you're just getting started. You should be very proud of those.


----------

